# New cockatiel forum



## camoj11 (Apr 22, 2006)

Please join my cockatiel forum. The forum is for all bird owners but mostly for cockatiel owners. The forum is still in the making so bear with me. The website URL is tieltalk.myfastforum.org.
Please join,
Jacob


----------

